# What is a Senior Biller????



## kellycz1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Can someone explain to me what exactly is considered Senior Biller???? 

Thanks


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 15, 2010)

I imagine that there's no exact answer, since it depends on the job description used by the individual office or facility, but any senior position usually requires many years of experience, in multi-specialties, with some supervisory or management experience.  It's can be used to describe the 'go-to' person in the billing department for the organization, but not necessarily the overall manager.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Nov 15, 2010)

Usually it is someone with multiple years experience, a higher pay grade and often times supervises others with less experience.


----------

